# Range Finders



## JHerk (Dec 12, 2011)

I am going to buy a range finder fairley soon.  I have narrowed it down to a Nikon or Leupold.  What benifit is getting the declination feature v.s. just the range?


----------



## deadend (Dec 12, 2011)

No benefit.  Get a Leica.


----------



## archerholic (Dec 12, 2011)

I personally have not found any benefit to the decliation feature. I proved this to myself by shooting at 30 yards from different angles with the declination and without the declination by using the 30 yard pin. Also I had the Nikon Archers Choice with declination and sent it back. It would only pick up my target if it was out in the wide open unobscured areas. If there was the slightest debris not even in line with the target it would read that instead. Very frustrating. I haven't found anything better than the regular Nikon rangefinder WITHOUT the declination. Of course I haven't tried a leica.


----------



## germag (Dec 12, 2011)

If you live out west where you might be making 300+ yard shots on a steep angle uphill or downhill, then you might need to worry about shot angle. Other than that, forget it.

I have a Leupold RX750 that works well. It has all the bells and whistles on it, but I never use them....I just use it as a rangefinder.


----------



## JHerk (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Thats the way I was leaning but wanted to ask the question before I invested.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2011)

The nikon is on sale as Bass Pro.  Just saw the ad.  $170 after a $30 mail in rebate.  Hard to beat that price.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> The nikon is on sale as Bass Pro.  Just saw the ad.  $170 after a $30 mail in rebate.  Hard to beat that price.



I got this one (pro staff 550) for Christmas last year and very happy with it.


----------



## bman940 (Dec 15, 2011)

There are a lot of different Nikon Rangefinders to choose from. Depends what features you find important. Bow hunting rifle hunting,both? Price? I have used a ProStaff 550 for years and finally got a Riflehunter 1000 last year. Every time I went to buy one they were sold out, everywhere! I finally got one after Jan. for Coyote hunting and it is my favorite. The orange LED display works great in low light conditions. The Id (incline/Decline) technology also is an added feature especially when hunting Mountainous terrain. A buddy borrowed mine for a Montana deer hunt this year and said it was invaluable. He harvested a nice Mule deer from over 350 yards shooting down a canyon.  
My suggestion, look thru as many as you can and buy the one that fits your hand and budget the best. 
Bart


----------



## bman940 (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's a pic of my buddies deer

http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd363/bman940/baileyndeer.jpg


----------

